# The ASAE definitions of lawn and garden tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to a good set of definitions of the different sizes and abilities of small tractors:

http://www.louisianalawnandgarden.org/garden_tractor.asp


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,

Good to see you're awake!....:furious: :furious:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Greg 

At first I thought you were slamming on Joe but then I noticed his avatar!:lmao: :lmao: 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Here is a link to a good set of definitions of the different sizes and abilities of small tractors:
> 
> http://www.louisianalawnandgarden.org/garden_tractor.asp *


That seems to be a fair assessment of what tractors are used for and what they can do.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey i didn't even notice that. I couldn't figure out what Greg was talking about :lmao: Thanks Andy. It was still the old man in the chair so it didn't stand out to me. But now i looked at it and see hes sitting up.:lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

For some reason it just popped out to me.... I used to edit radio manuals for the first company I worked at and have a habit of seeing things like that.... Other times you'd think I was on drugs and can't "see" a thing...:furious: :furious:


----------

